# What happened to Dash Motorsports?



## vinjack142 (Jun 11, 2005)

Hello all. Does any body know what happened if anything to Dash motorsports? Did they get hit with the flooding? I order some body's about a month and a half ago and haven't heard from them. I know this is out of the norm since I have ordered from the in the past. Any word would be thankful. Also if anyone has a phone number to contact them I would appreciate it. They have not responded to my emails.:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Dan is a regular on the board and was online last night so I am sure it is just a shipping snafu, Dan will see this and get it taken care of right away I am sure.


Dave


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Vinjack that would have to be a snafu. Dan wouldn't blow you off . He takes his business seriously. Here is the email address he gave to me try it. [email protected] I am positive he will fix this for you.
:thumbsup:


----------



## vinjack142 (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks to all. thanks to you also ScottD961 for the email address.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm sure it was a simple oversight or something.Dan will make good,if it still goes uncorrected email me at [email protected]. I don't think you will have to. 
Tom Stumpf


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I have waited that long for stuff from Dash. I wouldn't worry it will show up.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

vinjack142 said:


> Thanks to all. thanks to you also ScottD961 for the email address.


No Problem Vin ! Anything to help a fellow H/T'er Let us know how it all works out .


----------



## vinjack142 (Jun 11, 2005)

To al who replied to my question. Thank you. Dan did come through and got my order to me. Thaks again. Keep on slottin


----------

